# Butternab Tunnel Huddersfield



## bradleigh1977 (Aug 1, 2009)

This is in greenhead park. Really weird place. Took some photos of the top looking down and up to the portal.


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 1, 2009)

Someone needs to get in there, could be a gem of a place....


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Aug 1, 2009)

its in the middle of the woods so the chances of getting seen is zero....not that we should be going in anyway....


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Aug 1, 2009)

if anyone fancies it, ill take you there, and i could get in to it easy. just had the wife and youngest with me....


----------



## phill.d (Aug 1, 2009)

Aww the young un bless 
I've been looking at that tunnel on a few pics recently, a little bit of industrious ingenuity and it's do-able.
It's only 300 yards long if i recall correctly.
It's always good to take a look at them when no ones photographed inside before.


----------



## Runner (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing what's inside already


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL so am i....going to have to visit REAL soon


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Aug 1, 2009)

anyone wants any extra info please pm me


----------



## ultrix (Aug 2, 2009)

I wouldn't mind having a look. If Phil.d wants a lift over there, I'd be glad to offer him a lift.


----------



## phill.d (Aug 2, 2009)

ultrix said:


> I wouldn't mind having a look. If Phil.d wants a lift over there, I'd be glad to offer him a lift.


Hi Ultrix. I thought you'd retired lol 

Yeah i might be up for it in a few weeks!


----------

